# William Willis on maintaining vows to uphold the Westminster Standards



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 27, 2021)

The holy scriptures are the sure foundation upon which our subordinate standards are built, and by which they are well supported and established. Let the thousands of sinners know, that you have professed your faith in the doctrines, the whole doctrines contained in the Confession and Catechisms; and that you have come under a most solemn vow, that you will maintain and defend these doctrines.

Having opened your mouth unto the Lord, you must by no means violate such solemn engagements, even to please thousands of sinners; you must not do evil, that good may come. Backsliding and apostacy are not appointed means for gaining thousands of sinners to the love of the truth as it is in Jesus. We have no reason to expect his blessing, but his threatened curse to attend such sinful conduct, Zech. v. 3, 4.

For the reference, see William Willis on maintaining vows to uphold the Westminster Standards.


----------

